# Nosey Neighbor



## ddwcmp555 (Nov 23, 2009)

Yesterday we got a letter in the mail from an anonymous neighbor.

I will scan in and upload the full contents of it later but in a nutshell, this person was telling us how we shouldn't coup up our dog in the side yard. How we don't give him enough attention. How *she* needs grass to roll around in and not just concrete. Went on lecturing how they give us unconditional love and how we treat *her* etc. This line freaked me out though. How my dog should be FREE'R (Notice how I bolded her and she...this person thought my dog was a girl when he's a boy. Love it how they think they know everything else about my dog but don't know his gender)

Well, now that you know what the letter says, I will tell you what we actually do with our wonderful Zeke'y! Everyday for atleast a few hours, we open the side yard and let him run around the rest of the backyard. We have a big pool, which is a big hit with him (he's a lab of course), and he has made many lizards angry chasing them up and down the yard. When work permits us, we take him to the dog park for a few hours. We feed him TOTW and he sleeps inside the house in a comfy padded crate. By the way, we have a dog house in the concrete sideyard with a carpet bottom.

So, with that being said, the reason why this kind of freaks me out is that they said FREE'R. Im quite worried that this person is a nutkase and would attempt to 'set him free' while we aren't home. And ontop of all this, how DARE this person assume all these things. This person walks by the house only for a few seconds I would imagine and thinks they know how we treat him.

So now this is where you guys come in. Allot of you guys have lots of knowledge and experiences when it comes to anything dogs and their owners. Now im just wondering what I could do to protect my dog from this person. The gate is locked with the stock deadbolt. Its getting kind of shabby so im still worried that it could be opened.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Personally I would never EVER leave my dog out in the yard alone all day. Ever. They can escape and run off. Other animals can get in and cause a fight. People can drop poisoned food over the fence, let them out, or report nuisance barking or aggression to the police even if they're doing nothing. I know a person who came home to her dog dead when his collar got hooked on the fence and he strangled. No, there are too many risks to leaving a dog outside. 

Perhaps this comes from being a Pit Bull owner, and my breed gets stolen, poisoned, and shot by police chasing suspects through yards, but I'm way too paranoid to leave my dogs out alone. They stay in crates in the house when I'm gone.


----------



## ddwcmp555 (Nov 23, 2009)

Savage Destiny said:


> Personally I would never EVER leave my dog out in the yard alone all day. Ever. They can escape and run off. Other animals can get in and cause a fight. People can drop poisoned food over the fence, let them out, or report nuisance barking or aggression to the police even if they're doing nothing. I know a person who came home to her dog dead when his collar got hooked on the fence and he strangled. No, there are too many risks to leaving a dog outside.
> 
> Perhaps this comes from being a Pit Bull owner, and my breed gets stolen, poisoned, and shot by police chasing suspects through yards, but I'm way too paranoid to leave my dogs out alone. They stay in crates in the house when I'm gone.


This fence we are talking about is 7 feet tall all around. The only animal that can get in are cats and other medium to small critters that can climb. We also live in a heavily populated suburbs so we don't have wildlife issues.

And that collar story is quite gruesome. The side yard that he's in doesn't have anything that can get his collar caught in. Its a very plain yard. Has his house and some plastic trash barrels. And toys of course.

About him being home alone - only time he's officially home alone is when we are all at work. 6 hours at the most. Since we sometimes don't work everyday, some of the time he isn't home alone. It's random and up to the work schedule whether he is home alone. But he is never outside at night and never home alone for more then those 6 hours.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Personally i don't think its fine unless it's supervised play time, i'm a very protective guy over my dogs, I let tobi out on a hard line on the front porch when i'm busy but i will peek on him every 3-5 minutes as i'm walking by or even sit outside and watch him while i do paperwork or anything else i can take out there with me. In my personal opinion when I'm not home the safest best place for my dog is in his kennel snoozing till i am there to keep an eye on him. If you are worried about it you may think about getting a monitor for the entrance/exit of your house and set it to record when you aren't home to make sure if something does happen like that you get it on film and its dealt with in the proper manner.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

ddwcmp555 said:


> This fence we are talking about is 7 feet tall all around. The only animal that can get in are cats and other medium to small critters that can climb. We also live in a heavily populated suburbs so we don't have wildlife issues.
> 
> And that collar story is quite gruesome. The side yard that he's in doesn't have anything that can get his collar caught in. Its a very plain yard. Has his house and some plastic trash barrels. And toys of course.
> 
> About him being home alone - only time his officially is is when we are all at work. 6 hours at the most. Since we sometimes don't work everyday, some of the time he isn't home alone. It's random and up to the work schedule whether he is home alone. But he is never outside at night and never home alone for more then those 6 hours.


7 feet doesn't mean escape proof- I've seen pics posted on another forum of a dog jumping straight up with his head over an 8 foot fence. The only reason he can't get out is because the last 2 feet is flimsy wire so he can't hook his feet on and pull himself out. The dog is a roughly 50lb APBT. The dog I'm talking about who strangled was named Paco, and his collar slid through the fence slats when he put his paws up and he couldn't get it back out. I saw pictures, and I wish I never had.  

Again, this is just my personal opinion, but I just don't think its safe to leave a dog out alone for hours at a time. You even said you're worried about this creepy neighbor trying to "set him free"... the only way to make 100% sure he's safe is to keep him inside.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

ddwcmp555 said:


> And that collar story is quite gruesome. The side yard that he's in doesn't have anything that can get his collar caught in. Its a very plain yard. Has his house and some plastic trash barrels. And toys of course.
> 
> hours.


Do you have a shaded area designated for him as well? a doghouse in SoCal is going to get pretty hot.


----------



## ddwcmp555 (Nov 23, 2009)

Savage Destiny said:


> 7 feet doesn't mean escape proof- I've seen pics posted on another forum of a dog jumping straight up with his head over an 8 foot fence. The only reason he can't get out is because the last 2 feet is flimsy wire so he can't hook his feet on and pull himself out. The dog is a roughly 50lb APBT. The dog I'm talking about who strangled was named Paco, and his collar slid through the fence slats when he put his paws up and he couldn't get it back out. I saw pictures, and I wish I never had.
> 
> Again, this is just my personal opinion, but I just don't think its safe to leave a dog out alone for hours at a time. You even said you're worried about this creepy neighbor trying to "set him free"... the only way to make 100% sure he's safe is to keep him inside.


Just figured that zeke would like being outside more then staying in his crate for 6 hours a day. Then another 10-12 hours at night. With this new development - I guess its going to have to do. I just don't understand why people like this don't direct their efforts in getting dogs that are actually in danger out of trouble.


----------



## ddwcmp555 (Nov 23, 2009)

We bring him inside during the peak hours during summers. And during the later afternoons the sun goes behind the roof allowing lots of shade. We also put out a large kiddy pool for him to dig and lay in.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

keep your dog in the house when you're
not home.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

ddwcmp555 said:


> Just figured that zeke would like being outside more then staying in his crate for 6 hours a day. Then another 10-12 hours at night. With this new development - I guess its going to have to do. I just don't understand why people like this don't direct their efforts in getting dogs that are actually in danger out of trouble.


I just try to spend as much time as possible with my dogs, and give them puzzle toys to play with at night, go out to pet stores to explore after work, or in the summer when it stays light outside we go out to swim or run almost every night. That helps alleviate the staying inside all day. I don't know that my dogs would like staying out alone any better than staying in alone- they're still probably just going to sleep all day, in or out.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

ddwcmp555 said:


> Just figured that zeke would like being outside more then staying in his crate for 6 hours a day. Then another 10-12 hours at night. With this new development - I guess its going to have to do. I just don't understand why people like this don't direct their efforts in getting dogs that are actually in danger out of trouble.


We let Tobi sleep with us so when we have to leave him in his kennel it isn't as much of a shock to him being in there for long periods, i don't know if that is an option, i also run him in the morning when we will have to kennel him during the day so he is crashed for the better part of 5-8 hours at a time  (lazy puppy)

Also, they probably sleep most of the time when you're at work as dogs on average will sleep 12-18 hours a day.


----------



## ddwcmp555 (Nov 23, 2009)

Thats what im going to have to do.

Security cameras are way too expensive. Would be nice to see who this person is though.

Oh well - his birthday is comming up. Was thinking of getting him this?!

Bone Shaped Birthday Cake for Dogs -Large : Le Woof: Brand Name Designer Dog Clothes, Carriers and Dog Bakery :: Eat, Bark, Look Fabulous!

Of course not the whole thing.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

ddwcmp555 said:


> Thats what im going to have to do.
> 
> Security cameras are way too expensive. Would be nice to see who this person is though.
> 
> ...


That is an AWESOME cake!!! lol for Tobi's 1st bday were going to get him a 20oz steak! :lol:


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

The cake looks awesome! Does he have any doggy friends to share it with? Heck, it looks like you guys could share it with him!  

Riddle has gotten home made peanut butter cakes every year for her birthday, along with ice cream.  Now with her cancer diagnosis she won't be getting cake anymore, but she'll probably get a steak or something.


----------



## ddwcmp555 (Nov 23, 2009)

Meat is probably cheaper too. Perhaps I should go with that. Plus I would have to make the drive to pick up the cake as well. 

He does have a few doggy friends across the street though.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

First of all, what a cowardly thing to do, leave an anonymous letter. If someone has something to say, a "concern" they should have the guts to confront me about it. If they were that dang worried, they would try to resolve the issue. This sounds like nothing more than a trouble maker.

Now, we all have our own opinions on training and raising dogs around here and I hope that it's remembered. When I lived in Seattle, I let my dog stay outside in the yard while I was at work. She enjoyed it much better than being confined to the basement area, (it wasn't a dark dungeon, it was set up to be a family room, I just took out all the furniture and made it her "indoor" place for colder or hotter days), and she never got in to any problems.

I did have an extremely nosy neighbor at the time. I knew who it was because she had no problem letting me know that pretty much everything I did was not to her liking, (even how I chose to decorate the INSIDE of my house). She complained about my flowers, where I put MY trash can, (in MY yard), when I mowed the grass, when I didn't mow the grass and she always wanted to complain about the dog. Not because my dog barked or was causing problems, nothing like that. She simply didn't like that my dog was in the yard. It wasn't even about safety. She just didn't want to see my dog when she looked out her kitchen window in to my yard. 

What did I do? I marched on over to her house one day and told her, basically, to mind her own business. If she felt that I was doing anything that was causing harm to my dog or if she thought that anything else I was doing was criminal or negligent, then she was free to contact the proper authorities and we could have a nice discussion with them about what she didn't like. I further told her, until she paid my rent, she didn't have a thing to say about how I arranged things, how I took care of things and how I lived.

But, again, I had the luxury, (if you want to call it that), of knowing who it was. Not knowing....and if the word, "Free'r" (seriously? did they actually spell it that way?), was capitalized like that, I would think that this is an unstable individual who cannot handle regular socialization and is probably off their rocker. Therefore, in this instance, whether I think normally there is no problem leaving a dog outside, I would, for now, keep the dog inside when you are not home.

When you are home, let the dog be outside because you can always check to make sure that this lunatic is not loitering around your yard trying something. And I'd try to find out who it is. And if/when you do, confront them.

Also, not all security cameras are that expensive. You might be surprised.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Gosh I was going to do the same thing with my dog... get him a huge grass fed steak for his birthday haha!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Peyton got a nice steak for her birthday 

Having said that, i can understand giving dogs an outside place during the day, but two of my dogs get free run of the back yard (which is fenced off from the gated front yard to make sure no one messes with my dogs). From the back yard, they have a dog door leading into my laundry/dog room/garage conversion so they can escape the cold/heat/rain/snow/wind etc. where they have a huge dog bed and two 3 gallon waterers. This area is gated off from the rest of my house as Peyton is not to be trusted with full run of the house alone just yet and Penny stays out there to keep her company and because she will get into anything that is edible. Milo hangs out on the other side of the gate in the house and is a good boy (just not to be trusted alone with poor Peyton since they pick on each other when I'm not there). I run them almost every morning (weather permitting) or my brother walks them in the afternoon. They are in all evening with my brother and me and all three of them sleep in bed with me. And they all run around naked because of the whole strangling thing :wink:

Maybe you could take Zeke to a dog daycare or hire a dog walker during the day? he doesn't seem neglected by any means, but more inside time would probably be much appreciated by him :smile:

Having said that, your neighbor is a nosey, illiterate weirdo who needs to mind their own business.


----------



## ddwcmp555 (Nov 23, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Maybe you could take Cash to a dog daycare or hire a dog walker during the day? he doesn't seem neglected by any means, but more inside time would probably be much appreciated by him :smile:
> 
> Having said that, your neighbor is a nosey, illiterate weirdo who needs to mind their own business.


We bring Zeke in the house as much as we can. Unfortunately, money has always been pretty tight. We have always been able to care for him with the basics and the best stuff possible. But the 'going the extra mile' stuff is just way too much. We have taken him to daycare when we get coupons for a free day and stuff but other then that, hasn't been an option.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Neighbors can be your best friends and your best enemies. I have them both!!! I have neighbors who know the color your going to paint your bedroom walls from watching you bring in the unopened paint cans and neighbors who don't even know your planting a big oak tree in your front yard. so yep, we all have the nosey ones and the ones who never even see you in your front yard! I have had neighbors report campers, report cars parked on the sidewalk but never have I received a letter. my neighbors are nice and my neighbors are strange! Gee its a subdivision most people know everyone's business they either keep to them selves or they are telling all to whoever will listen! Whoever the neighbor is who has wrote the letter should actually confront you personally to find out what the situation is if they are concerned about your dog. You figure it this way if you have the guts to write a letter you should have the guts to talk to me face to face. Gee put a sign in your yard to the neighbor who wants to talk dogs with me please feel free to approach me! this way no one knows what anything is about! With neighbors its a hard situation. You never know who you can or cant trust! I have had neighbors who have called me at 2 in the morning to tell me my garage door was open. Now that is a wonderful neighbor. The one who called because I had a camper parked on the side of my house and called the police well that is not so nice of a neighbor. I still don't get that one! Anyway, if your dog is safe which I don't know about leaving a dog out for 6 hours I think that personally is not but this is your business, not mine. I personally am home so if I go to the store or have errands I leave the dogs in the house. its better that way no barking no getting loose if someone accidentally opened my back gate which I had roofers when re~roofing the house do this ~so its just best to leave the dogs in when gone! But I would try to find out who wrote the letter and I would calmly explain what you do with your dog and how well it is treated. Its a shame when someone feels your mistreating your animals when you know how well you are taking care of them. its plain old frustrating. But ask around your neighborhood and try to find out if anyone has any problems with you dog being out if their are any concerns. The more you ask around the more you will find out. GOOD LUCK but we all have nosey roseys out there!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I agree, when you're not home your dog should be in the house. Can you gate him to a room instead of just the crate? Is he reliable enough to have the whole house to himself? 

I would be very afraid to leave my dogs in the backyard when I am not watching them. We have a pool too and my greatest fear is that the dog could drown. (Sounds like your dog is pretty confident in his ability to get in and out, though, so that might not be a concern.) I would also be afraid of my dogs being stolen. Finally, my dogs would much rather lay on my bed and watch out the window all day while I am gone than be alone in the backyard. That could be because of the velcro nature of this breed, though.

My younger dog (13 months) does spend up to 6 hours in her crate sometimes. She is always crated when I am gone. She doesn't mind and she gets to snuggle with me in bed at night time so I guess I don't worry about too many hours in the crate. At least I know she is safe.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

ddwcmp555 said:


> We bring Zeke in the house as much as we can. Unfortunately, money has always been pretty tight. We have always been able to care for him with the basics and the best stuff possible. But the 'going the extra mile' stuff is just way too much. We have taken him to daycare when we get coupons for a free day and stuff but other then that, hasn't been an option.


Hmm yes money is always a problem in these cases unfortunately. However, I really don't think that 6 hours is enough time to warrant a freak-out on your neighbor's part. Sometimes my dogs are left alone for 10 hours (it sucks but I've gotta work) and dog daycares always close before I would be able to pick them up and would be way too expensive for 3 dogs anyway. But like I said, I run them every morning that I can so I'm not really too worried about it. As long as they get to come inside with me and hang out whenever I come home, they are happy campers. Also, most days i don't work until noon so we usually wake up at 8 to run and then they get to hang with me until about 11:30 when I have to leave. I think we're all just kinda wondering if Zeke could become more of an inside dog while you're home at least?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I agree with what others have said, for the most part. If you are going to leave for the majority of your day, I would find a doggie-daycare for Zeke. I have never liked the idea of leaving them in a crate for 6-8 hours at a time. The most I have left Aspen alone in the backyard is about 3-4 hours, but I am very lucky with him. He does not have separation anxiety, as nordic breeds tend to have, he will deter intruders (this breed is not known for that), if the side door is accidentally left open, he will not run off (he loves his home too much). There is no way anyone would steal him, like I said he won't go with anyone. And the only animals that could get in are cats and dogs, and he can definitely take care of himself. 

ETA: I still wouldn't leave Aspen alone for the majority of the day. Go to Home Depot and check out their cameras. They are pretty affordable.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Your neighbor sounds like a member of PETA.. 

Anyways, I think it depends on the situtation, I personally wouldnt leave the dog unnatended (mine is a fence jumper), but I've heard of dogs being poisoned by neighbors from excessive barking or howling. On the other hand, I'd rather keep the dog outside as long as the proper shelter/food/water is provided rather then being crated for 6 hours. If you can leave your dog unnatended in the house without a crate, then its a better option, imo.


----------



## ddwcmp555 (Nov 23, 2009)

Im doing my best to have him inside as much as possible. There is only so much I can do.

There is a little tid bit I failed to mention when it comes to the house im in. Im renting out a room. It is my girlfriends parents house. Im only 23 - she is 21. She got Zeke as a graduation present. We did a ton of research when it came to dog food and dog care before we got him.(How we found this place) But about the house and the parents: Her dad is REALLY cool..he would love for Zeke to be an inside dog and he has him inside as much as possible (even when me and my girlfriend are at work) However the mom is a clean freak. She likes Zeke...I guess...but she does not..repeat not want zeke to be roaming around the house. EVER. So when my girlfriends mom is gone, we bring him inside the house and let him play around in the house behind her back.  She of course allows him to be inside the house anytime..BUT only in the crate. Never outside of it. 

And I want to stress 6 hours alone is the MAX amount of time alone. Its not an average or anything.

We are trying to better our enviroment for him. My girlfriend is getting promoted soon. It will allow us to save up more money and get the hell out of this situation and have zeke be more full time inside dog.


----------



## ddwcmp555 (Nov 23, 2009)

Well, the note you all have been waiting for!

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y197/blkmagic678/scan0001.jpg

Believe me, this note actually doesn't sound that bad if you didn't know the situation. Bu the fact is, its just downright lies when it comes to us not paying any attention and having him locked up all the time.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

That is definitely a bit of a complicated situation. No, six hours of being crated is not ideal. But it happens. I have to do it sometimes. The important thing is that your dog is safe. In my opinion, if a dog is left outside and nobody is home, that is not safe. As I said before, it probably depends on the dog. If I left my dogs outside, they would literally sit at the gate wanting to come back in. 

Only you can decide what is the safest option for your dog. If you do crate him, just do your best to provide him with lots of exercise and mental stimulation when you are home. Since you are living with your girlfriend's family, can they help exercise him while you and your girlfriend are gone? Or watch him while he is in the backyard for a while but then put him in the crate when they aren't around?


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Ah, I read the note. Well, being a completely objective stranger I have to say that the note made me feel bad for your dog a little. But obviously, I don't know the first thing about the situation and I know that you are concerned about the dog's well being. My only advice is to try and create a better balance of inside and outside time. Do your girlfriend's parents not want the dog to be uncrated in the house ever? If so, why did they allow her to get a dog in the first place??:noidea:


----------



## ddwcmp555 (Nov 23, 2009)

BrownieM said:


> That is definitely a bit of a complicated situation. No, six hours of being crated is not ideal. But it happens. I have to do it sometimes. The important thing is that your dog is safe. In my opinion, if a dog is left outside and nobody is home, that is not safe. As I said before, it probably depends on the dog. If I left my dogs outside, they would literally sit at the gate wanting to come back in.
> 
> Only you can decide what is the safest option for your dog. If you do crate him, just do your best to provide him with lots of exercise and mental stimulation when you are home. Since you are living with your girlfriend's family, can they help exercise him while you and your girlfriend are gone? Or watch him while he is in the backyard for a while but then put him in the crate when they aren't around?


Her dad does as much as he can if we are gone. He is on a set work schedule. Me and my girlfriend work retail. Retail is never a set schedule.

We always play fetch with him in the pool. Always thought he could be a great dock dog. So we do give him play time and excercise. Walks - even long hours at the dog park. I try and stay for about 3 hours at a time.


----------



## ddwcmp555 (Nov 23, 2009)

BrownieM said:


> Ah, I read the note. Well, being a completely objective stranger I have to say that the note made me feel bad for our dog a little. But obviously, I don't know the first thing about the situation and I know that you are concerned about the dog's well being. My only advice is to try and keep the dog in the house more. Do your girlfriend's parents not want the dog to be uncrated in the house ever? If so, why did they allow her to get a dog in the first place??:noidea:


Why feel bad really? All my immediate neighbors know my dog is a boy. So whoever this neighbhor is they only walk by for a few seconds and they think they know what we do all the time with him.

My girlfriends dad wants him to be an inside dog. But the mom wears the pants and rules the house with an iron fist. 

Her parents allowed her because she badly wanted a dog. When we first had him, the sideyard wasn't all concrete. It was actually mostly grass. You can thank the mom for complaining that the 'dog is ruining the grass' and having it paved over. We fought hard over it but - it wasn't our decision to make.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

My advice? Keep savin' up until you and your girlfriend can get a new place and Zeke can be a wonderfully loved inside dog. :smile:


----------



## ddwcmp555 (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry, its just aggrevating to be told you don't love someone when you do. 

Don't know how many times we get compliments on how beautiful Zeke is and how shiny his coat is when we take him for walks or take him to stores. But when we bring him home, we are heartless souls who leave him locked up with no attention just because some random person who lives a few blocks down probably sees him for a few seconds.

Oh and get this, I think I posted it on here...but a year ago, someone reported us to the ASPCA for having our dog chained up. We have NEVER owned a dog tieout or chain. He is always free to roam the sideyard. And get this, the ASPCA put up the notice anyway without checking to see if Zeke was tied out. They threatened to take him away in 24 hours if we didn't comply. We called and yelled at them and asked if they even looked...they said outright...NO. Some investigators.

I can bet thousands of dollars it is the same neighbor.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

ddwcmp555 said:


> Sorry, its just aggrevating to be told you don't love someone when you do.
> 
> Don't know how many times we get compliments on how beautiful Zeke is and how shiny his coat is when we take him for walks or take him to stores. But when we bring him home, we are heartless souls who leave him locked up with no attention just because some random person who lives a few blocks down probably sees him for a few seconds.
> 
> ...


I'm not going to take that bet because you're probably right. Frankly, these neighbors need to sod off. 

Help me understand something here...reading the note, they indicated that your dog was on the side of the house, please let it use the yard. I'm confused about this. What are they talking about? You have a place on the side that has concrete and another part that has grass?

Also, on this "side of the house" area, does the dog have access to shade, a doggie house or shelter and water? If so, what is the problem? Because it doesn't have grass under its feet? Seriously? Is that the only difference, one area has concrete and one has grass? Am I reading this right?

It's great that people are concerned about the animals, that they care about the animals and that they feel courage enough to stand up and help the animals if there is a problem but I also think that some people in this world go way over board and act like dogs are tiny children, delicate infants instead of the rugged, hearty dogs that they are. 

Like I said in my earlier post, these "neighbors" of yours are a bunch of cowards and the passive agressive tone in that letter is uncalled for and downright disrespectful. I know way too many people like this and you can try to sugar coat it by stating, "Oh I think you're such a great neighbor" but then you end it with, "TOO BAD YOU HATE YOUR DOG YOU EVIL ANIMAL ABUSER!" It's an aggression and I don't tolerate it nor should anyone else. 

You know what I do with people like that? I tell 'em to take a jump in the lake because there is no possible debate at that point. They are completely and totally irrational and have NOT given you an opportunity for rebuttal or conversation. I have words for people like that but I'm not allowed to type them here.

You keep doing what you're doing, just ensure the dog has access to shade, something to lie on that isn't dirty, shelter (like a dog house), and water. Make sure the dog can't get out of the area. Make sure the dog has its tags on all the time when outside. If these idiots want to call the ASPCA on you, (because, like, OMG! we tried! We sent them a letter and everything and they didn't listen to our wails!!), as long as the dog is provided for like that, these twits don't have a leg to stand on. 

I can't stand people like this.


----------



## ddwcmp555 (Nov 23, 2009)

He has all of those things of course.

The sideyard has another gate leading to the rest of the backyard. The sideyard isn't thin by any means. Its big enough to fit one and a half cars width and 3 or so car lengths long. Thats what they mean by letting him play in the rest of the yard. Which we do..ALLOT. Its just the fact that this person doesn't know that we already do that. The whole sideyard is concrete. The rest of the backyard has a decent patch of grass with a pool.

Ill draw something in paint or something lol

Edit* Ignore the proportions. Im not a paint expert. lol http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y197/blkmagic678/floorplan.jpg


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

ddwcmp555 said:


> Well, the note you all have been waiting for!
> 
> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y197/blkmagic678/scan0001.jpg
> 
> Believe me, this note actually doesn't sound that bad if you didn't know the situation. Bu the fact is, its just downright lies when it comes to us not paying any attention and having him locked up all the time.


I read the note. Gee your neighbors are very concerned about your dog. so why dont your neighbors who have so much concern about your so called living situation with your dog babysit the dog then for you for the 6 hours. that would solve everything. They could either come and play with the dog for an hour a day(or whatever amount of time they have) while the dog is outside for the 6 hours (gee give it water whatever)or they could take they dog to their home and have it for the six hours almost like a conjoined ownership this way they would feel better and you would feel better. Leave a note on your door suggesting this!


----------



## AmeliaPond (Mar 25, 2011)

When we leave the house, we crate our dog in a very large crate in our house. She is safe here and comfortable. Maybe that is something you can look into. That way the dog is safe from the elements and from weird neighbors.

I don't think dogs should be left outside for hours on end for the obvious reasons listed earlier in this thread. But also...if a persons dog is a barker...it's pretty annoying to people in the neighborhood (speaking from experience there.) Not saying yours is...but just giving another perspective.


----------

